# "Deep Contemplation" for string orchestra. Live performance



## Mantas Savickis

Hi everyone!

Now I would like to show you my final bachelor's piece called "Deep Contemplation" composed in 2010. It was performed by St. Christopher Chamber Orchestra. I hope you will find free 13 minutes to listen  Please say a few words :tiphat:

Regards
Mantas Savickis


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

I think no one of those who had to judge this piece ever doubted to attribute your degree.
In fact I doubt if any of them are capable of writing such coherent, musical, and expressive stuff, in a modern language, though always pleasing and accessible for almost any1.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

*A general thought about this piece:*

Extremely mysterious start a prelude to something great, I was visualizing some kind of remote location in an American natural landscape where native Americans sit down and contemplate their natural surrounding, almost sounding like meditation. So in that aspect its a wonderful achievement.

*A more detailed impression on the piece:*

I thought that the piece lags behind and things just don't pick up or evolve quick enough, and that generates boredom.

*Opinion to remedy this :*

Try to get more agitation, or conflict within the piece, preferably early in the piece, that can be achieved by more colorful modulation and harmony.

Regards,

Saul


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

Don't be so impatient, Saul.


----------



## Rasa

A lovely work. You are truly a composer.



Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Try to get more agitation, or conflict within the piece, preferably early in the piece, that can be achieved by more colorful modulation and harmony.


More modulation and harmony in a piece that isn't written harmonically?


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> *A general thought about this piece:*
> 
> Extremely mysterious start a prelude to something great, I was visualizing some kind of remote location in an American natural landscape where native Americans sit down and contemplate their natural surrounding, almost sounding like meditation. So in that aspect its a wonderful achievement.
> 
> *A more detailed impression on the piece:*
> 
> I thought that the piece lags behind and things just don't pick up or evolve quick enough, and that generates boredom.
> 
> *Opinion to remedy this :*
> 
> Try to get more agitation, or conflict within the piece, preferably early in the piece, that can be achieved by more colorful modulation and harmony.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Saul


Saul,

What composition are you commenting upon?
I'm sure you did not want to say this about the above piece...


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Its about the above piece indeed.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I don't like it, but I will say that it is well composed. Don't worry I say the same thing for Brahms Double Concerto.


----------



## Vehemence

I'm sorry, but I do not like this whole impressionist movement among contemporary composers. It's all very articulate and metaphorical, but it's just not fun. I know what some of you are thinking, "You just don't understand the difficulty of composing a piece like this so you can't appreciate it." While this may be true, it deviates away from what I think music is all about-entertainment.

This piece is kind of like a great painting or a lovely poem. While they may be very striking and have great attention to detail, you would have a tough time finding someone who would use the adjective "entertaining" to describe either of these.

I really do wish you best of luck with your music career. I hope you prove me wrong and you are off to become the next Debussy or something, but in my mind, you are a painter-not a composer.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Vehemence said:


> I'm sorry, but I do not like this whole impressionist movement among contemporary composers. It's all very articulate and metaphorical, but it's just not fun. I know what some of you are thinking, "You just don't understand the difficulty of composing a piece like this so you can't appreciate it." While this may be true, it deviates away from what I think music is all about-entertainment.
> 
> This piece is kind of like a great painting or a lovely poem. While they may be very striking and have great attention to detail, you would have a tough time finding someone who would use the adjective "entertaining" to describe either of these.
> 
> I really do wish you best of luck with your music career. I hope you prove me wrong and you are off to become the next Debussy or something, but in my mind, you are a painter-not a composer.


Some paint with paint, others with sound.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Vehemence said:


> I'm sorry, but I do not like this whole impressionist movement among contemporary composers. It's all very articulate and metaphorical, but it's just not fun. I know what some of you are thinking, "You just don't understand the difficulty of composing a piece like this so you can't appreciate it." While this may be true, it deviates away from what I think music is all about-entertainment.
> 
> This piece is kind of like a great painting or a lovely poem. While they may be very striking and have great attention to detail, you would have a tough time finding someone who would use the adjective "entertaining" to describe either of these.
> 
> I really do wish you best of luck with your music career. I hope you prove me wrong and you are off to become the next Debussy or something, but in my mind, you are a painter-not a composer.


"Fun"? "Entertaining"? "...not a composer?"

I'm aghast! Is Mahler's 7th Symphony 'fun' and 'entertaining'? Classical music is about FAR more than entertaining the masses (we have plenty of genres for that!). I can only pity the person who listens to music with such narrow views and blinkered expectations - they are missing-out on SO much.

Yet again, Mantis, you have produced a fine work of skill, passion and integrity. Please get in touch with me through the messaging system - you should be talking to music publishers!


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

@Vehemence 

Funny how taste can differ.
Most of the music, ment to be 'entertaining' only succeeds in boring or even annoying me.


----------



## Vehemence

Sanctus Petrus said:


> @Vehemence
> 
> Funny how taste can differ.
> Most of the music, ment to be 'entertaining' only succeeds in boring or even annoying me.


Music is a form of entertainment! Why do you think your on this website!? Why do you listen to Bach on your way to work in the morning!? What would cause someone to pay $100 for a ticket to an opera or symphony orchestra!? It's entertaining!

Music is like no other art form because it's fun! It's what separates Mozart and Michelangelo. While we're on the subject of Mozart, that guy knew how to have fun. His music is written with entertainment in mind. His melodies are the main reason he is a house-hold name.

Music must have form, melodies, and harmonies. The reason that we applaud Beethoven's 5th is because he was able to express such intense anger while still staying within the guidelines of classical music-i.e. sonata form, C minor scale, etc. That's the genius of it! If I were to write a magnificent haiku to express my hatred toward communism, but I decided I was going to use as many syllables that I wanted to use in order to help express myself, I wouldn't be considered some great poet would I? That's exactly what impressionism is-a composer making up their own rules in order to help express an idea. It's almost cheating! Scales, melodies, and form are all there to enhance the listener's experience, and let's not forget that music is wrote for _the listener_. The russian composer Mussorgsky once said, "You must give your whole self to the people. This is what art needs."

So, please, do not tell me what classical music is supposed to be. It doesn't always have to be fun-it can be expressive and emotional-but it at least needs to have some structure. I know you all won't agree with me on this, but at least understand that music has these guidelines for a reason.


----------



## Aramis

> Music is a form of entertainment! Why do you think your on this website!? Why do you listen to Bach on your way to work in the morning!? What would cause someone to pay $100 for a ticket to an opera or symphony orchestra!? It's entertaining!
> 
> Music is like no other art form because it's fun! It's what separates Mozart and Michelangelo. While we're on the subject of Mozart, that guy knew how to have fun. His music is written with entertainment in mind. His melodies are the main reason he is a house-hold name.
> 
> Music must have form, melodies, and harmonies. The reason that we applaud Beethoven's 5th is because he was able to express such intense anger while still staying within the guidelines of classical music-i.e. sonata form, C minor scale, etc. That's the genius of it! If I were to write a magnificent haiku to express my hatred toward communism, but I decided I was going to use as many syllables that I wanted to use in order to help express myself, I wouldn't be considered some great poet would I? That's exactly what impressionism is-a composer making up their own rules in order to help express an idea. It's almost cheating! Scales, melodies, and form are all there to enhance the listener's experience, and let's not forget that music is wrote for the listener. The russian composer Mussorgsky once said, "You must give your whole self to the people. This is what art needs."
> 
> So, please, do not tell me what classical music is supposed to be. It doesn't always have to be fun-it can be expressive and emotional-but it at least needs to have some structure. I know you all won't agree with me on this, but at least understand that music has these guidelines for a reason.


I'm sure that Mantas Savickis already knows that there are people unable to enjoy less catchy music so there's no need to remind him about this sad fact. Your thoughts are very unoriginal and they seem to me as typical excuses by someone who doesn't really understand depth of music. Otherwise, why would you bother to write all this stuff here? Do you really think that he will benefit from this, change his ways and begin to write music for you to humm along while going to work? I doubt it. Some artists have higher ideas and aspirations, deal with it.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

Are you eventually going to release an album of your works, because it would be a nice addition to my collection.


----------



## Mantas Savickis

Jean Christophe Paré said:


> Are you eventually going to release an album of your works, because it would be a nice addition to my collection.


hi, I have no albums released yet. Maybe one day...


----------



## qwerty

high level of professionalism! so many different techniques nad ideas! Great work!


----------



## Sid James

I enjoyed your piece. At times it reminded me of Arvo Part's _Tabula Rasa_. I liked how you pulled out the various instruments & instrumental groups out of the ensemble to make solos. I wouldn't have complained if you'd titled your work "Concerto for String Orchestra" or something like that...


----------

